# Peewee V4 Plans Update



## stevehuckss396 (May 23, 2015)

Hello!

I have had sent to me a list of bugs for the Peewee and those issues have been addressed. Peewee 1.02 has been sent to a few who are currently building the Peewee. It made me wonder if there is anybody else out there with any issues with the drawings. I would like to hear about anything no matter how small. Missing dimensions, unclear details, misspellings of any kind, anything at all.

Report them here and i'll get all issues cleaned up and have a fresh set very soon.

Steve


----------



## canadianhorsepower (May 23, 2015)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have had sent to me a list of bugs for the Peewee and those issues have been addressed. Peewee 1.02 has been sent to a few who are currently building the Peewee. It made me wonder if there is anybody else out there with any issues with the drawings. I would like to hear about anything no matter how small. Missing dimensions, unclear details, misspellings of any kind, anything at all.
> 
> ...



where do we get plans ??
Luc


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 23, 2015)

canadianhorsepower said:


> where do we get plans ??
> Luc





The plans are part of a package. You get the plans when you purchase the castings. When I built mine I documented some things that I found to be incomplete and made some changes like the way the camshaft is made. I used the same fixture but changed the way the fixture is used. When the project was finished an updated set of drawings was produced. As Bob Shores, the designer of the Peewee has passed away I have made myself responsible for the maintenance of the set I produced as the original set will never be updated. The changes are sent to Dirk to provide with the castings and keep builders up to date on the latest set.


----------



## e.picler (May 23, 2015)

Hello Steve!
I have purchased the Casting from Dirk and together with the original drawings he also sent a set of one revised by you.
After reading your post I checked which version I have and found the it is Revision 1.00 Date 03-01-2012.

Please could you send me the revision 1.02?

Thank you.

Edi


----------



## picks27t (May 24, 2015)

Are the new casting ready to ship?


----------



## Cogsy (May 24, 2015)

picks27t said:


> Are the new casting ready to ship?


 
No word on them yet, hopefully it won't be too much longer.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 24, 2015)

e.picler said:


> Hello Steve!
> I have purchased the Casting from Dirk and together with the original drawings he also sent a set of one revised by you.
> After reading your post I checked which version I have and found the it is Revision 1.00 Date 03-01-2012.
> 
> ...



Hello Edi!  I have sent the updated version to Dirk to update all the builders. I would prefer you get them from him. As I do not know who has purchased the castings. I don't feel comfortable sending them out. I did send them to 2 builders but both have started build logs and I wanted both with active builds to have the latest set as soon as possible for obvious reasons.


----------



## e.picler (May 24, 2015)

Hi Steve!
That is OK. As I will not start the  building right away, I think I will wait a little more maybe in this mean time some more corrections may show up.

Thanks Esteve

Edi


----------



## canadianhorsepower (May 24, 2015)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Hello Edi!  I have sent the updated version to Dirk to update all the builders. I would prefer you get them from him. As I do not know who has purchased the castings. I don't feel comfortable sending them out. I did send them to 2 builders but both have started build logs and I wanted both with active builds to have the latest set as soon as possible for obvious reasons.


Steve ;
so building one of those from stock is not possible ??

Luc


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 25, 2015)

canadianhorsepower said:


> Steve ;
> so building one of those from stock is not possible ??
> 
> Luc



I am pretty sure Dirk will not sell just plans as there are no outer dimensions for the block, heads, and bell housing. The drawings are incomplete for a bar stock build.


----------



## fth79 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi,

I' m very new in this forum. Where do i get castings and plans ?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 1, 2015)

fth79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I' m very new in this forum. Where do i get castings and plans ?




Dirk Tollanaar

[email protected]


----------



## michael-au (Sep 28, 2015)

I found an error in the plans
I have notified Steve


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 29, 2015)

Mad the correction yesterday.  Dirk should have the updated set today before the sun goes down.


----------

